# Noisy Ac Filter



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Got 2 used ac70s. One works fine, setup no problem. The other ac70 sounds like it either has air trapped in it or the motor is facked.

Let me know if I did anything wrong.

#1 Cleaned filter and media (already have est. canister)
#2 Cleaned motor with Q-Tip
#3 filled filter 50% with tank water.
#4 Put AC70 in and turned it on.

Its currently running with a sponge and filter floss. Looks like I am getting enough flow from it but its noisy.I've never owned an ac filter so I might have something missing in it or setup something wrong and not even know. Let me know if I missed a step or there is something I should check.

Should I leave it running or turn it off?

Edit: I can see air trapped in a corner of the intake..how do I push it out?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I had the same problem with my AC70 two weeks ago. I just disassembled the filter, washed it with warm water from the tap. I had to take the motor apart wash it, i remove the white cap which was connected to the black magnetic part of the motor to find some grime in it. I cleaned it of and checked to see that the cap was loose on the tip of the motor, then I reassembled everything and started it up, it stop making the noise but the air bubble was still in the elbow of the intake which I think is normal now. Hope I helped in anyway.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> I had the same problem with my AC70 two weeks ago. I just disassembled the filter, washed it with warm water from the tap. I had to take the motor apart wash it, i remove the white cap which was connected to the black magnetic part of the motor to find some grime in it. I cleaned it of and checked to see that the cap was loose on the tip of the motor, then I reassembled everything and started it up, it stop making the noise but the air bubble was still in the elbow of the intake which I think is normal now. Hope I helped in anyway.


Yeah I'm not sure. The other ac70 has no air bubble in the elbow of the intake.

I'm going to re set it up and see if it fixes it.

Still noisy. I had already cleaned it so I don't know. I'm going to let it run for a while and see if the air gets kicked out of it.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk about much about the ac filters, but check the impeller and intake and make sure every things good. Sometimes stuff gets sucked up past the grill and gets trapped in gunk that forms by the impeller. Do what Sylar said but also check and make sure the impeller spins freely and the shaft isn't bent.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

as far as the air bubble... try gently lifting the intake up about a 1/4-1/2" repeatedly for a min or two. i'm not a fan of 90deg bends for that reason.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

sick of chiclids said:


> as far as the air bubble... try gently lifting the intake up about a 1/4-1/2" repeatedly for a min or two. i'm not a fan of 90deg bends for that reason.


Yeah I tried that and it worked but it was still was making noises so I just said w/e and took down one of the ac70s. Maybe I will try to hook it up in the future but I have no patience for stuff like this. RBPs are liking the adding filtration though


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i have only had the 110 type models but all of them have been noisy that i have had sorry to tell you. im all ears for a solution though.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

The plastic intake elbow is the AC's weak link. Many times they will leak from the seam causing the air noise and inconsistent uptake. You can seal the seam with silicone or the Handyman's Secret Weapon.


----------

